# New Castle Church Audio on Puritan Eschatology



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2008)

This week's as usual excellent Castle Church program has Jeff Jue of WTS-Philly speaking on the development of Puritan Eschatology. Absolutely fascinating and mindbogglingly awesome. 

By the way if you do not know anything or have not heard of the Castle Church program I highly recommend it (it has featured on occasion our own Mr. Green Baggins).


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 22, 2008)

Great, Benjamin, thanks a lot. I'm already behind on listening to the White Horse Inn podcasts. Now you've given me even more to add to the pile!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## Seb (Aug 22, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> mindbogglingly awesome.



That's quite an endorsement. 

Thanks for the link Benjamin, I look forward to listening to this today.


----------

